# ACHTUN!NG | Wheel Container has arrived - 10% off Hartmann Wheels!



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

We just unloaded 800 wheels from a container yesterday containing some out-of-stock items and some new offsets in styles we've already had available. Take advantage of our current *"Pre-Order 10% Off" Discount* and have comfort in knowing your wheels will ship the day you order them! _(shipping cut-off for same day shipping is 2pm PST)_
         
Click on any of the thumbnails above and direct yourself to our online catalog to check fitment per application. Keep in mind though that *all Hartmann Wheels are currently 10% Off!!* 
If you have questions or concerns, do not hesitate to contact us! We look forward to hearing from you.


----------

